# Cats don't understand attachment and loyalty



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I immediately noticed that Hilda, one of my beloved strays, had not shown up for dinner. I immediately panicked too, because my strays always show up, unless something happens to them. I served the food and went around her usual hanging areas calling her. Nothing. More panic.

Suddenly I hear extremely loud meowing behind me and I turn around to see Blacky, another of my strays, who's been friendly with Hilda for years. I was very surprised, because he had hardly ever meowed in these 3 years since I've known him, and then only extremely softly. 

'Oh, you want to accompany mommy on her search, do you' - I said, sure he was asking me to wait for him and stroll together as we often do.

But he continued meowing loudly and instead of joining me, jumped ahead of me and through a fence towards a bolted door in a building beyond. He stood by that door (it looked like the garbage room), still meowing loudly - which prompted a faint, awfully scared meowing sound from within. 

Indeed, Hilda was stuck inside the garbage room. Too afraid to answer to me calling her, as cats usually are when stuck. She was rescued thanks to Blacky!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

That's wonderful! I know it may have been a coincidence but I told my mama cat to go find Blanco and she came back with him.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

cat_owner_again, it may be no coincidence, because another member wrote something similar some time ago.

I think we humans don't realize that years go by and we do the same thing every day, so cats, who are highly observing creatures, learn a lot of things through our repetitions. Blacky has probably seen me go calling Hilda for dinner tens of times already in these 3 years (on days I feed at an unusual hour I have to go call her). I think that to him, he was just helping me find where she was. I don't think he understood she was stuck, just that I wanted her to come to me.


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Cute story...glad Hilda was okay and Blacky can take credit for being the hero


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

Cats understand a great deal of the things that really matter. Humans, not so much.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Actually, his name is ***** (which in my country is used both for "black person" and for "my beloved"). I use the slang Gro-Ne, which is often used comically for bullies.  He's the father of the colony, there's also a mother. They're in charge of chasing cats that don't belong to the colony according to amounts of food supply. Ever since they've learnt that the food I bring is always plenty for any number of cats, they haven't chased any cats. Gro-Ne is a bully, but I always give him the best food and more than others as he demands, because he has an important role to preserve the colony. I was afraid he'd lose his personality after neutering, but thankfully he didn't. He's totally dominant to all the other cats, but he respects my authority.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

lyle said:


> Cats understand a great deal of the things that really matter. Humans, not so much.


Best quote about cats I ever read!!


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Wonderful! Blacky to the rescue!



lyle said:


> Cats understand a great deal of the things that really matter. Humans, not so much.


That's cos cats have nothing to do, their job is to watch/observe we human, eat and sleep, while human have 1001 things to do, a job to keep, a house to maintain, many cats to feed and etc etc etc - lol...:lol:


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Blacky is my new BFF! Yea for him and yea for Hilda in caring for her!!!


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

So glad it was a happy ending!


----------

